# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Κατω Πατησια Υποψηφιος Κομβος #12857

## tzortzisd

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Ψάχνω για ενδιαφερόμενους για ΒΒ.
Λογικά πρέπει να βλέπω τους εξής
9486
6754

Ωστόσο θα ακολουθήσει scan τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## tzortzisd

Ανεβηκαν στη σελιδα του κομβου στο wind οι φωτογραφίες
στο http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12857

----------


## ntrits

Δεν πήρες το ΠΜ?

----------


## tzortzisd

Ωραια λοιπόν το 1ο λινκ βρέθηκε πιθανότατα με 
Ithaca-1 (#9486) http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9486

Επόμενος που ενδιαφέρεται ας ποστάρει εδω..ή PM

----------


## tzortzisd

Εχει κανείς εξοπλισμό για σκαν στην περιοχη??? για να εχουμε μια εικόνα του πράγματος
Θα ή,μουν ευγνωμων αν μπορουσα να δανειστώ, η παρέα να κάνουμε το σκαν με καποιον

----------


## badge

Κάρτα με pigtail έχω εγώ να σου δανείσω (NEC Warpstar σε N-male). Δύο panels τα έχω δώσει δανεικά. Αν μου επιστραφεί κανένα αυτές τις μέρες μπορείς να πάρεις και από αυτό.

----------


## tzortzisd

Αψογα, τότε αν σου επιστρέψουν το ενα πανελ΄θα ηταν ευχάριστο να κανω/κανουμε ενα σκαν. για να εχουμε καλύτερη εικόνα...
Για σκαν σε Β δεν λεμε??

----------


## badge

Και σε A αν θέλεις, μπορώ να δανειστώ μια cantenna... ο χρόνος είναι λίγο περιορισμένος αλλά βλέπουμε.

----------


## tzortzisd

Οποτε μεσα στην εβδομαδα αυτη κανονίζουμε κατι εάν γίνεται

----------


## tzortzisd

Πιθανότατα αυριο ανεβαίνει ο ιστός με 2 πιάτα

----------

